# aftermarket lugnuts



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Im looking into buying aftermarket lugs for my cruze. I want blue ones to match my car since its th blue topaz metallic. Im not sure if aftermarkets are a wise decision or not. Im seeking them on ebay from a seller(lugnutguys) and they are they size, style and color i want. Does anybody have anything like these on their cruze? Any problems with them coming off and going on? I read the sellers feedback and some buyers said they had issues with theirs with them not going on or coming off right. One buyer even said the lugnut would not even come off and they had to cut the stud off. I wanted to check into these before i bought them to see if anyone else has had any problems with them.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Pick one of the following [12 x 1.5 pitch thread]:

Blox

BWR

Might be a little brighter of a blue than you're looking for, but they're both great products.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Pick one of the following [12 x 1.5 pitch thread]:
> 
> Blox
> 
> ...


These ones are really nice =]. Im looking for the same style that's on the cruze now from factory. heres the ones im looking into getting from ebay. 20 Blue Lug Nuts Bulge Acorn 12x1 5 Chevrolet Buick Pontiac Saturn Olds | eBay


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> These ones are really nice =]. Im looking for the same style that's on the cruze now from factory. heres the ones im looking into getting from ebay. 20 Blue Lug Nuts Bulge Acorn 12x1 5 Chevrolet Buick Pontiac Saturn Olds | eBay


I'm not sure exactly which company does it, but there are some other companies like Blox/BWR that make close end regular lug nuts. I just don't remember them off the top of my head.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

I've been looking all over and couldn't find the right size for them thanks for clarifying the size for me. Now to find me some lime green

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Those lug nuts from eBay will lose most of the colour by torquing them on, I had some red ones like that they sit to far inside the rim first off and the colour wears off and looks like crap really fast. I took them back same day


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

So what are your recommendation then? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Did you buy the same ones from the same seller? Because hes kinda got me convinced that they areof really good quality like the oem ones, just at a much lower cost and that the oem ones are overpriced. Im all ears of what other people have to say about anything for advice when it comes to this kind of thing don't get me wrong........I asked him all the important stuff and he verified with me that these were a good pick and buy. Im just asking around from others where they got theirs and how they like them before I buy them at all. I really don't want to spend 5 bucks a pop on oem ones. Someone on here may ask why am I getting new ones. well 2 things: My back ones, on the inside of the threads, they got damaged somehow.(probably when my second set of lug studs got installed, my friend used a impact to draw in the studs about half way and used a ratchet by hand the rest of the way. And I wouldn't think he did that since hes really good at what he does. Hes ASE certified for 20 years now). Secondly, I wanted to add a little style to the wheels and thought since I need new lugnuts, why not do it in style lol. I would get more compliments on my car if I added some flavor to the wheels=]


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

They might be good quality but the colour coating on them
won't last is all I'm saying you have to get the Blox ones or same way made because with your finger nail you can pick off the blue on those lugs just from my experience. And no I didn't get them from the same dealer but the exact same lug style, I put one on then took off and returned them the same day, they sit to far in on my RS rims and coating pretty much comes with any slight touch of your nail or the socket to put them on.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

I recommend a high end brand if you want to cheap out on lugs that's fine too they will prolly work but when your wheel goes by you on the highway you will be like **** lol. But you want a higher brand just because of how the colour is put on


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok cool. That or ill just get ten of the OEM ones from my dealer. I'm sure I'd pay more for high end ones than from dealership. I haven't looked at any high end ones yet but I will and im almost positive that high end stuff is more expensive. It may be really good quality...just not looking to spend about 100.00 for lugnuts lol


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

I just got some McGard nuts for my Eco for $50. They are chrome but are exceptional quality and are one piece (not like the crappy 2 piece OEM nuts).


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I thought the OEM ones were one piece?? Are you thinking of the lugnuts on the LS model? I know they have a lugnut to bolt the wheels up and then the plastic covers with the hubcap to screw onto the nuts since the lugs have external threads. I do know they make steel lugnuts with a acorn type plastic chrome cap that the manufacture glues onto the nut...which in my opinion makes the nut look so **** cheap lol. I bought a set if something like that from dorman and when I went to snug the lugnuts up, the plastic caps started to crack and even break off lol.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

The OEM nuts have a thin metal cap over a nut. One of mine was missing after a trip to the dealer. They replaced it under warranty LOL.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

EcoCruzer said:


> The OEM nuts have a thin metal cap over a nut. One of mine was missing after a trip to the dealer. They replaced it under warranty LOL.


Oh wow lol. I guess I never payed much attention to that. I thought they were all steel because of the weight. I did in fact look at the McGard ones online and really liked those. For 4 of them at the price of 13.00 isn't bad at all. A 1.50 less than what id pay at my dealer for the oem ones. Do you have the part number #64012 lugnuts? If possible, can you snap off some shots of them on your cruze so I can see what they look like on there? It would help me out if I really like them on the car or not...which im sure I will =]. Im wanting to get a really good reference for these before I buy them. If you can get a picture or two, id greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------

